# Dryer cleaning kit



## NativeRose (Nov 15, 2003)

My dryer was giving me a fit. It was taking two to three cycles to get things dry and I was about to throw it out the back door. I bought one of those "as seen on tv" dryer lint cleaning kits. It is amazing it is like having a new dryer. I was shocked at the amount of lint that was way up inside the dryer. It was well worth the $19.95 I paid for it. It only takes one cycle and the clothes are dry. I also probably saved us from a fire.


----------



## Christine in OK (May 10, 2002)

I don't guess I've seen those, but I do periodically clean out my vent pipes for that very reason.


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Thanks for reminding me. I have to scrub my lint filter again! Rose, did you do that? The buildup from fabric softener and such is flammable. Run your fingers over the lint filter screen. If it feels smooth, it needs washing. A toothbrush and some hot soapy water will do the trick in just a few minutes a week. I'm waiting for my lint vent brush to come in at the hardware store, and then the one part that I can't clean by taking the back off the dryer will be cleaned out. Guess I better call them, I ordered that 2 weeks agon. Thanks for the reminders, Rose.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

ive never saw those. i need one my dryer is at least 23 yrs old, its on its last leg. anything i can do to make it last im going to. they dont make em like they used too.


----------



## NativeRose (Nov 15, 2003)

Dreamy

I found my dryer cleaning kit at Walgreens. It was in a section of other items advertised as "as seen on tv". It was about 19.00 dollars which is more than I would usually spend for something like that but it was well worth it.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

thanks, it just so happens theres a wallgreens a town over. im going there this weekend.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

they didnt have it at walgreens nor did they know what i was talking about. hmm where else should i look?


----------



## Janette (Sep 4, 2003)

I wonder whether an air compressor would work to blow everything clean. We do that periodically with our fridge. Unbelievable how many dust bunnies collect there, and not just underneath. Shouldn't it work just as well with a dryer?


----------



## NativeRose (Nov 15, 2003)

Dreamy said:


> they didnt have it at walgreens nor did they know what i was talking about. hmm where else should i look?


Dreamy it was one of those products listed "As Seen On TV". I will try and see if I can find a link. The set included a long handled brush and a vaccum attachment which fed into the lint trap area of the dryer. I will get back with you when I find out more.


----------



## NativeRose (Nov 15, 2003)

Janette said:


> I wonder whether an air compressor would work to blow everything clean. We do that periodically with our fridge. Unbelievable how many dust bunnies collect there, and not just underneath. Shouldn't it work just as well with a dryer?


I recently got a new fridge as my old one 12+ years old was just not cooling and running all the time. I cleaned it out and had my hubby tip it back so I could see under it. There (this is embarassing) was literally a blanket of lint about 1/2" thick all up in the coils. I had vaccumed it off and on but had never reached that far up under the thing. It took me a while to get all the lint vaccumed out. It is now cooling better and doesn't run all the time. So I now have a back-up fridge for holidays and things.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

NativeRose said:


> Dreamy it was one of those products listed "As Seen On TV". I will try and see if I can find a link. The set included a long handled brush and a vaccum attachment which fed into the lint trap area of the dryer. I will get back with you when I find out more.


thanks i checked the as seen on tv section. they said if it was new it might take a while.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

NativeRose said:


> I recently got a new fridge as my old one 12+ years old was just not cooling and running all the time. I cleaned it out and had my hubby tip it back so I could see under it. There (this is embarassing) was literally a blanket of lint about 1/2" thick all up in the coils. I had vaccumed it off and on but had never reached that far up under the thing. It took me a while to get all the lint vaccumed out. It is now cooling better and doesn't run all the time. So I now have a back-up fridge for holidays and things.


thats a good idea, i didnt even think of that.


----------

